
2,000-year-old roads predict modern-day prosperity - pzaich
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/08/06/how-year-old-roads-predict-modern-day-prosperity
======
cs702
The original (academic) source, with more images and analyses, is available at
[http://web.econ.ku.dk/pabloselaya/papers/RomanRoads.pdf](http://web.econ.ku.dk/pabloselaya/papers/RomanRoads.pdf)

